# Sink bridge



## DaM0w (Nov 27, 2020)

Moving soon, lookin to get a sink bridge as my current set up doesn’t travel well. Any suggestions on which one to get? I don’t mind spending the money if it means it works well and will last forever, not supposed to budget options either as I don’t know much about these products.

thanks!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 27, 2020)

My suggestion:

Tojiro Sink Bridge


----------



## daveb (Nov 27, 2020)

Couple threads on here re Show your sharpening setup. Give em a look and see what you like.

I've tried a few and have settled on a poly cutting board cut to fit sink. When I've moved, I've cut a new board to fit the new sink. I use it with a JKI stone holder.


----------



## Michi (Nov 27, 2020)

This is a budget version of the Kasfly sink bridge. I haven’t used it myself, but reviews are mostly positive.



https://www.amazon.com/Sharpening-Whetstone-Adjustable-No-Slip-Stainless/dp/B07JR99YRC/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1V7XX2066E0YA&dchild=1&keywords=sink+bridge&qid=1606530555&sprefix=Sink+brid%2Caps%2C365&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzU0xSRUxaNkJLT1RPJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDAzOTYwMkJWRElLS0lXMU4xTiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTYzMzAxMUM0SFBTNU9aRUM1RSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Dull_Apex (Nov 27, 2020)

daveb said:


> Couple threads on here re Show your sharpening setup. Give em a look and see what you like.
> 
> I've tried a few and have settled on a poly cutting board cut to fit sink. When I've moved, I've cut a new board to fit the new sink. I use it with a JKI stone holder.


Have you posted pics of this? I'm interested in seeing how it wedges in place.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 27, 2020)

That Amazon one looks awesome. 

I bought this one 6 or 7 years ago and it’s still in great shape.









Kramer by Zwilling Bamboo Sink Bridge | Cutlery and More


Shop for Kramer by Zwilling Knife Sharpeners at Cutlery and More. We are your source for everything Kramer by Zwilling with FREE shipping on orders over $49. We are experts in kitchen knives & cookware.




www.cutleryandmore.com


----------



## DaM0w (Nov 27, 2020)

marc4pt0 said:


> That Amazon one looks awesome.
> 
> I bought this one 6 or 7 years ago and it’s still in great shape.
> 
> ...



that’s the one I’ve been lookin at, how’s it do holding stones with bases?


----------



## PotterMcMuck (Nov 27, 2020)

I cut up a piece of 2x4, and screwed two pieces together, one a few inches longer than the other. I fitted the smaller one into the sink and sanded it thoroughly so it wouldn't scratch. The longer one sits on top, and creates the base for the stones. It's super stable and solid, and it cost me nothing but about 30 minutes of my time.


----------



## M1k3 (Nov 28, 2020)

I got the Suehiro one. It works good. I have no complaints. It was $40 if I remember correctly. I wouldn't sharpen on it like I was The Incredible Hulk enraged though.


----------



## zizirex (Nov 28, 2020)

DaM0w said:


> that’s the one I’ve been lookin at, how’s it do holding stones with bases?


it's nicely built. the construction is pretty robust. the only downside is that non-adjustable stopper placement is placed all the way to the front side. if you use the original mounting, all the water & mud will splash on your shirt when your sharpening (also the water will run everywhere on your countertop). I put the stone in the middle and use some shelf liner for shepening.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 28, 2020)

DaM0w said:


> that’s the one I’ve been lookin at, how’s it do holding stones with bases?



it’s adjustable and can hold a good range of sizes. I have a couple rather larger ones that nestles nicely.
i also use a couple of the larger rubber stone holders on it for various stones to raise them up. Being “taller”, this helps with the ol’ bacl.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 28, 2020)

zizirex said:


> it's nicely built. the construction is pretty robust. the only downside is that non-adjustable stopper placement is placed all the way to the front side. if you use the original mounting, all the water & mud will splash on your shirt when your sharpening (also the water will run everywhere on your countertop). I put the stone in the middle and use some shelf liner for shepening.



I don’t have this issue really. Sometimes the water will spill onto the counter but the fix for this is easy. I take a paper towel and fold it up small and thick and wedge it under the side closest to me. This raises it up a 1/4“ and causes the water to drain forward.


----------



## Dominick Maone (Nov 28, 2020)

Adjustable Sink Bridge Stone Holder


A Versatile Sink Bridge and Stone Holder Whatever kind of stone you use, if you sharpen with water then working over a sink is convenient. A sink contains the mess and spills and is close to a water source to keep your stone wet and make clean up easy.



www.sharpeningsupplies.com




I have this one. Only one I’ve used but it works really well. A little hard to slide the middle things around but nothing crazy.


----------



## jeffr (Dec 2, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> I got the Suehiro one. It works good. I have no complaints. It was $40 if I remember correctly. I wouldn't sharpen on it like I was The Incredible Hulk enraged though.


Was it the GT-6 with the plastic base?


----------



## M1k3 (Dec 2, 2020)

jeff_hK7 said:


> Was it the GT-6 with the plastic base?


This one.








Large Stone Holder


Product Description Detailed Specs Measurements The Large Stone Holder is exactly the same as the one we include with our Stone Holder With Base product, however, in this case, it is just the Stone Holder being sold. This is a large rubber holder that features one screw. In our experience, the...




www.japaneseknifeimports.com


----------



## IsoJ (Dec 2, 2020)

M1k3 said:


> This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same one. I used it on polycarbonate tray. Sturdy enough considering the price.


----------



## PappaG (Dec 2, 2020)

The Kramer works fine with stones with bases. I'd sell you mine, but the cost of shipping would make it not worth while for either of us. Keep an eye out on ebay.


----------



## Not Dull (Dec 2, 2020)

DaM0w said:


> Moving soon, lookin to get a sink bridge as my current set up doesn’t travel well. Any suggestions on which one to get? I don’t mind spending the money if it means it works well and will last forever, not supposed to budget options either as I don’t know much about these products.
> 
> thanks!


I bought the Naniwa metal sink bridge a few months ago. I've been happy with it and cleans up easily and fast too


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 2, 2020)

I was going to buy the Kramer one but it was out of stock everywhere for months. I ended up paying twice as much for the Tojiro, but I'm very pleased with it. It's sizable and not the lightest thing in the world, so I'm not sure if it qualifies as "traveling well" (which seems to be an important criterion for the OP). But it's real, real nice.


----------



## daveb (Dec 2, 2020)

The Tojiro bridge was my preverbal "last straw" with Togo. Seems well built but poorly packed. Mine arrived from Togo with 2 of the knurled plastic screw heads broken - they were loose in the box with the unsecured holder. Nothing to suggest the box had even been opened for a qa check after it's trip from Japan. I thought the fix would be an easy day - put a couple screws in the mail. Instead Mark referred me to the maker (still in Japan) for relief. For more than 5 years it's lived in my box of useless crap. And I don't shop at Togo anymore..


----------



## JAMMYPANTZ (Dec 2, 2020)

+3 on the suehiro. i've been using it for 2 years. solid construction and thoughtful design. i like that there are drainage holes on both sides of the bridge. obviously works well with kitchen sinks but, as @IsoJ mentions, surprisingly well and stable on polycarb containers too. 

the rubber ends on each side are stiff but pliable enough to conform to the rounded corners of sinks (my sink is weird hence the sink bridge's awkward placement at the edge of the sink).


----------



## btbyrd (Dec 2, 2020)

daveb said:


> The Tojiro bridge was my preverbal "last straw" with Togo. Seems well built but poorly packed. Mine arrived from Togo with 2 of the knurled plastic screw heads broken - they were loose in the box with the unsecured holder. Nothing to suggest the box had even been opened for a qa check after it's trip from Japan. I thought the fix would be an easy day - put a couple screws in the mail. Instead Mark referred me to the maker (still in Japan) for relief. For more than 5 years it's lived in my box of useless crap. And I don't shop at Togo anymore..



That sounds awful. I can understand why you'd be turned off by the experience and why you wouldn't shop there anymore after that incident. I've had nothing but good experiences with CKTG and Mark, but nothing's ever gone wrong for me either.


----------



## hmh (Mar 1, 2022)

Michi said:


> This is a budget version of the Kasfly sink bridge. I haven’t used it myself, but reviews are mostly positive.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sharpening-Whetstone-Adjustable-No-Slip-Stainless/dp/B07JR99YRC/ref=sr_1_1_sspa?crid=1V7XX2066E0YA&dchild=1&keywords=sink+bridge&qid=1606530555&sprefix=Sink+brid%2Caps%2C365&sr=8-1-spons&psc=1&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEzU0xSRUxaNkJLT1RPJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUExMDAzOTYwMkJWRElLS0lXMU4xTiZlbmNyeXB0ZWRBZElkPUEwOTYzMzAxMUM0SFBTNU9aRUM1RSZ3aWRnZXROYW1lPXNwX2F0ZiZhY3Rpb249Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=



Got this one (DMD Tools, but also sold under other brand names on Amazon) yesterday and I haven't sharpened anything with it yet but I tried setting it up and it seems pretty solid. Looks like a great alternative to the Kasfly sink bridge for the price so far.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 1, 2022)

fwiw I have the Kasfly and I really like it.

that said, if you use naturals, it may not be enough by itself for your stones that arent well shaped because the side walls of the holder are a bit short and metal. my solution is to use my suehiro holder placed in the sink bridge slots and that works great but it's another few bucks you would have to spend.

if all you own are perfectly cut beauties it wont matter though. personally though I have a mix and I suspect that's prolly true of most JNat owners


----------



## noj (Mar 1, 2022)

My DIY bridge (obviously use your own stone holder as needed)


----------



## bsfsu (Mar 1, 2022)

noj said:


> My DIY bridge (obviously use your own stone holder as needed)


Bits of timber make good bridges, way cheaper and easy to customize.


----------



## ethompson (Mar 1, 2022)

I use a scrap piece of 2x4 and some non slip mats. No issues so far for me and leaves more room for stones in the budget. Someday I’ll do something super nice though. Right after I have a metro rack full of beautiful naturals…


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 1, 2022)

The bamboo bridge at CKTG (same as Zwilling but half the price I think).
cheap and easy. Love the bamboo - doesn’t scratch anything and dries quick, and hasn’t broken or rusted anywhere after 1 year of use. As others have mentioned- cannot move the stone location on one end so makes a little bit of a mess.


----------



## Rangen (Mar 1, 2022)

The Kasfly bridge is completely awesome. I can't imagine better. But that Amazon knockoff looks very promising.


----------



## hendrix (Mar 1, 2022)

I’m not sure this is still relevant as the OP asked for info back in 2020 but FWIW, I’ve been using the Kramer bamboo bridge for several years and relatively happy with it. It’s fine for regular shaped rectangular stones. The only problem that I’ve experienced is once water gets under the rubber padded feet, it tends to slip off the sink if I’m too aggressive when flattening my stone after use. This may be just be due to my type of synthetic stone countertop, idk. I assume though it would happen probably with any rubber footed bridge so not a knock against the Kramer. The bamboo is very aesthetically pleasing so wife is happy.


----------



## Dominick Maone (Mar 2, 2022)

Dominick Maone said:


> Adjustable Sink Bridge Stone Holder
> 
> 
> A Versatile Sink Bridge and Stone Holder Whatever kind of stone you use, if you sharpen with water then working over a sink is convenient. A sink contains the mess and spills and is close to a water source to keep your stone wet and make clean up easy.
> ...


Update. After over a year of use. My knuckles hit the screws all the time. It’s really annoying. Especially with thinner stones.


----------



## Greenbriel (Mar 2, 2022)

[From @Michi, haven't figured out multi-quote yet!]
https://smile.amazon.com/Sharpening-Whetstone-Adjustable-No-Slip-Stainless/dp/B07JR99YRC


hmh said:


> Got this one (DMD Tools, but also sold under other brand names on Amazon) yesterday and I haven't sharpened anything with it yet but I tried setting it up and it seems pretty solid. Looks like a great alternative to the Kasfly sink bridge for the price so far.


I've had this since Nov 2019. I've sharpened a lot more in the last year than I used to, but it's held up really well. I have a fairly large sink and it *just* fits. I think if the sink was 1-2" bigger it would've had to have gone back. The suehiro is prettier but I like something gripping the edges of the stone.

The Kasfly is awesome but I'm not sure it's nearly 4x the price awesome, for me at least.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 2, 2022)

Greenbriel said:


> [From @Michi, haven't figured out multi-quote yet!]
> https://smile.amazon.com/Sharpening-Whetstone-Adjustable-No-Slip-Stainless/dp/B07JR99YRC
> I've had this since Nov 2019. I've sharpened a lot more in the last year than I used to, but it's held up really well. I have a fairly large sink and it *just* fits. I think if the sink was 1-2" bigger it would've had to have gone back. The suehiro is prettier but I like something gripping the edges of the stone.
> 
> The Kasfly is awesome but I'm not sure it's nearly 4x the price awesome, for me at least.



is an ohira suita or nakayama kiita 20x better than a synth?

the heart wants what it wants.

what I will say for the Kasfly is that IMO you dont look at the actual thing once you have and think it's anything short of a good deal. at 200 dollars and change it's really a great price for what you're actually getting in terms of quality IMO. especially when I consider the price of some other sharpening gear; 500 for the good nanohone plates (which is probably also worth it, somehow)


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 2, 2022)

For those with screws on the side - a lot of reviews mention the screws getting in the way- that’s why I got screws that are underneath for my first bridge. Does this bother anyone (Kasfly type owners)?


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ggmerino said:


> For those with screws on the side - a lot of reviews mention the screws getting in the way- that’s why I got screws that are underneath for my first bridge. Does this bother anyone (Kasfly type owners)?



what would they get in the way of?

granted I use mine in my literal kitchen sink and I know not everyone does


----------



## Ggmerino (Mar 2, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> what would they get in the way of?


my big knuckles on my hand holding the handle when I sharpen - particularly near the heel.


----------



## tcmx3 (Mar 2, 2022)

Ggmerino said:


> my big knuckles on my hand holding the handle when I sharpen - particularly near the heel.



oh, sorry I cant help because my hands look like this:







but I suspect with anything like a taller stone you shouldnt have an issue with the Kasfly, and again you can always boost your height by throwing a stone holder in there, eg the little plastic one that shaptons come with works quite well for my SG500 that Ive worn down to nearly nothing


----------



## hmh (Mar 3, 2022)

Anyone knows if the Kasfly will be available again in the future?



Ggmerino said:


> For those with screws on the side - a lot of reviews mention the screws getting in the way- that’s why I got screws that are underneath for my first bridge. Does this bother anyone (Kasfly type owners)?



I used mine for about 1 hour this week and it worked great. Did not have any issue with the screws getting in the way.


----------



## Greenbriel (Mar 3, 2022)

Ggmerino said:


> For those with screws on the side - a lot of reviews mention the screws getting in the way- that’s why I got screws that are underneath for my first bridge. Does this bother anyone (Kasfly type owners)?


+1 no issues here.


----------



## Greenbriel (Mar 3, 2022)

tcmx3 said:


> is an ohira suita or nakayama kiita 20x better than a synth?
> 
> the heart wants what it wants.
> 
> what I will say for the Kasfly is that IMO you dont look at the actual thing once you have and think it's anything short of a good deal. at 200 dollars and change it's really a great price for what you're actually getting in terms of quality IMO. especially when I consider the price of some other sharpening gear; 500 for the good nanohone plates (which is probably also worth it, somehow)


Oh I absolutely hear you. That's why I qualified with "for me." 

There's a reason "normal" people look at us as if we're insane when they ask how much our knives cost! The Kasfly is undoubtedly much nicer. I just wasn't in a super-spendy mood when I bought mine. If it ever broke (and I was flush), I'd buy one too! Cheers!


----------

